# SWC #3 chi-LAX



## Steve4031 (Oct 10, 2020)

Entered union station and saw that he great hall was empty. It’s a cool fall day outside and cool in the great hall. I found the automatic ticket machine and printed my ticket before entering the lounge. I thought about getting ticket printed there but saw one of the can’t do employees manning the door and the desk empty. Thus the extra step to print the ticket. 

He was assisting an older female lady who was cheerfully flirting with him stating she would “take him back to LA.” She mentioned Richard Pryor and I mentioned Silverstreak. So am I Gene Wilder? I don’t have a bedroom so no broken latch. And a quick look around the lounge does not reveal Jill Clayberg. 

The lounge is crowded and warm compared to the great hall. The main perk is large TVs playing an SEC college football game. Hopefully with the boarding of 21,5, and 7/27 before my train, I’ll be able snag a seat near a tv.


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 10, 2020)

The red cap came about 2:25 and I got a ride down to the train. I was the only redcap passenger for the 330 car. I’m on room 8 on the left side. So bedrooms are in front of me and the diner is right behind me. I observed 3 coaches and the lounge and diner. The last coach was a coach baggage. 

The 330 car is a superliner 1 car with the newer touch buttons for lights and calling the attendant. Window is immaculately clean. The room is typically clean. Better than ones I had on the empire builder in August. The AC is working perfectly. I’m on a train. I’m happy.


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 10, 2020)

I’m on the train. We left on time. Had my best of funk play list going and looking out the window as we passed through Hinsdale. I was so into my own world I never heard the conductor. Fortunately she had a sense of humor.


----------



## Casinocim (Oct 10, 2020)

Following!


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 10, 2020)

The attendant made his way to me. When I asked he told me both sleepers are sold out. He has to work both.


----------



## Asher (Oct 10, 2020)

I'll be checking on you.


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 10, 2020)

Finally came around for dinner reservations at 5:20. We arrived Galesburg at the same time.


----------



## Palmetto (Oct 10, 2020)

Did you bring your own cocktails?


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 10, 2020)

Well I’ll be saving money on tips this trip. I told the sca that I wanted to eat in the diners 6. The LSA came back and took my order. Did not give me a choice. I went up to the diner at 6:15. He told me he would bring my food to me in my room and then I could carry back to the diner. I told him this was ridiculous. He sat there eat his salad and ignored me. 

Thinking I might just eat in the lounge car because I’m so pissed.


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 10, 2020)

Steve4031 said:


> Well I’ll be saving money on tips this trip. I told the sca that I wanted to eat in the diners 6. The LSA came back and took my order. Did not give me a choice. I went up to the diner at 6:15. He told me he would bring my food to me in my room and then I could carry back to the diner. I told him this was ridiculous. He sat there eat his salad and ignored me.
> 
> Thinking I might just eat in the lounge car because I’m so pissed.


The policy is that there is no waiter service in the diner. I made a fool out of myself complaining that EVERY train i rode this summer had diner service. This was wrong. It was only my trip on the empire builder. The crews on 50 and 29 did the same as this crew. Once I cooled off I remembered this and went and apologized to both crew members. 

Boy do I feel stupid. 

During my Karen moment we sat east of fort Madison waiting for the draw bridge to open. 

Now on the move.


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 10, 2020)

Steve4031 said:


> Well I’ll be saving money on tips this trip. I told the sca that I wanted to eat in the diners 6. The LSA came back and took my order. Did not give me a choice. I went up to the diner at 6:15. He told me he would bring my food to me in my room and then I could carry back to the diner. I told him this was ridiculous. He sat there eat his salad and ignored me.
> 
> Thinking I might just eat in the lounge car because I’m so pissed.


The policy is that there is no waiter service in the diner. I made a fool out of myself complaining that EVERY train i rode this summer had diner service. This was wrong. It was only my trip on the empire builder. The crews on 50 and 29 did the same as this crew. Once I cooled it f I remembered this and went and apologized to both crew m


----------



## Everydaymatters (Oct 11, 2020)

I was hoping to see you on the Gathering last night, Steve. In reading this, I see that about the time it started you were busy. I probably would have reacted the same way you did at Amtrak's asinine procedures these days.


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 11, 2020)

Everydaymatters said:


> I was hoping to see you on the Gathering last night, Steve. In reading this, I see that about the time it started you were busy. I probably would have reacted the same way you did at Amtrak's asinine procedures these days.



There was no signal west of Fort Madison. So I was unable to even make phone calls. 

I was totally wrong. There was only one person in the diner plus the cook and one sca. When I was upset I didn’t realize how severe the staff cutbacks were in the diner. 

After my apologies which were sincere and very humble the sca really showed concern for my happiness. He served me in the diner. Others were allowed to eat there too. They brought their food with them. 

I woke up at 6:30 am as we are creeping along at 25 mph east of garden city. Not sure why the slow running. I’m assuming track conditions of signal problems.


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 11, 2020)

Departed Garden city 1:08 late. Now me bing at regular speed. I got my breakfast and ate in the diner. While at breakfast the sca put the bed up.


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 11, 2020)

I napped for quite a bit between Lajunta and Trinidad. Just outside of Trinidad we sat for 20 minutes or so north of the station near the yard. Turned on scanner and heard us get permission to move 5 cars. Saw a couple of guys in orange vests inspecting the train. We have now pulled into the station.


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 11, 2020)

Departed Trinidad 1hour 4 late. Stops and starts. Just heard on the scanner a warning about rattle snakes on the ground. I suspect now we are dealing with hand thrown switches.


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 11, 2020)

1 hour 30 late out of Raton. Went to get a cheeseburger. Out. Macaroni and cheese? Out. So I ate a hot dog. Gonna try to order pizza at Albuquerque.


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 11, 2020)

DoorDash to the rescue. Food being picked up down. Chicken wings and garlic cheese bread. 

The lounge car is out of everything almost. So bad the guy made an announcement for passengers to get food at a store across from the train station.


----------



## Qapla (Oct 11, 2020)

I watched #3 stop in La Plata on the live railcam. There were several comments on how "clean and shiny" the train was.


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 11, 2020)

Success. I hurried a bit and was really out and f breath. Forgot Albuquerque is 5000 ft above sea level. Train was supposed to leave at 5:25. Now 5:36.


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 11, 2020)

Running at 60 mph along the bnsf transcontinental route. We have switched tracks twice to go around freights


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 12, 2020)

Approaching Fullerton. Was not offered breakfast. But I’m going to get off in Fullerton and eat at a black bear diner and then head over to LAX. Should be able to get earlier flight home.


----------



## OBS (Oct 12, 2020)

Thanks for sharing your trip with us!


----------



## Barb Stout (Oct 12, 2020)

Steve4031 said:


> DoorDash to the rescue. Food being picked up down. Chicken wings and garlic cheese bread.
> 
> The lounge car is out of everything almost. So bad the guy made an announcement for passengers to get food at a store across from the train station.


Can/did they add more items to the lounge kitchen at ABQ?


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 12, 2020)

Barb Stout said:


> Can/did they add more items to the lounge kitchen at ABQ?



There is no commissary there. They can only sell stuff from the commissary.


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 12, 2020)

Breakfast at black bear diner a success. Now on southwest flight back to Chicago.


----------



## jiml (Oct 12, 2020)

Steve4031 said:


> Breakfast at black bear diner a success. Now on southwest flight back to Chicago.


Ah, traditional dining.


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 12, 2020)

I successfully got on an earlier flight back to Chicago. I was originally booked on a 5:20 pm nonstop from lax to midway on Southwest. One advantage to southwest is that it is easier to switch flights on the same day. Getting home 5 hours earlier than planned was worth the extra money.


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 12, 2020)

I enjoy reading trip reports on here. So I always enjoy sharing mine. I’m glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## caravanman (Oct 13, 2020)

Thanks for sharing your trip, it is refreshing to read about folks travel adventures when stuck at home myself!


----------



## Steve4031 (Oct 13, 2020)

Today I received a survey about this trip. The overall score I gave was a 3 out of 10. I told them that the good choices in the dining car were one reason. The lounge car running out of food by Albuquerque is another. I praised the sca and the people in the diner.

The cook was pleasant. She told me she missed having people sitting at the tables enjoying food.


----------



## Cal (Feb 10, 2021)

Steve4031 said:


> DoorDash to the rescue. Food being picked up down. Chicken wings and garlic cheese bread.
> 
> The lounge car is out of everything almost. So bad the guy made an announcement for passengers to get food at a store across from the train station.


I should be hopping on train #4 at Fullerton on March 27th (saturday). The day after I arrive into Chicago we intend to hop onto the Eagle back to LA. I don't feel like eating the flex meals for the whole time. Do you think I will have time to order something in the 28 minutes we are in ABQ? If so, what do you suggest?


----------



## Steve4031 (Feb 10, 2021)

See what’s available on DoorDash. You want to put your order in so that it arrives at the station when the train arrives. Don’t wait until you arrive. So you should be making your door dash order 45 minutes out.


----------



## Cal (Feb 10, 2021)

Steve4031 said:


> See what’s available on DoorDash. You want to put your order in so that it arrives at the station when the train arrives. Don’t wait until you arrive. So you should be making your door dash order 45 minutes out.


Okay, any suggestions?


----------



## Steve4031 (Feb 10, 2021)

No. Because what you eat is probably different from what I eat.


----------



## Barb Stout (Feb 11, 2021)

Tucanos Brazilian Grill is close to the Amtrak station in Albuquerque. They are currently closed, but our county just went from red to yellow in terms of Covid19 (amazingly to me), so restaurants will now be able to have indoor eating up to I forget what capacity. I suppose you could order to go (not sure, never tried, trying to be a vegetarian and Tucanos is heavily meat-oriented). I thought I would mention that restaurant as it's close to the train station and somewhat unique. There are other restaurants close to the station that you could potentially also order a to-go thing from.

There is also some kind of grocery store near the station. I have never seen or used it, but others on here have mentioned it.


----------



## Barb Stout (Feb 11, 2021)

I have also eaten at and enjoyed (pre-Covid19) the Artichoke Cafe, Range Cafe, and The Grove which are sort of close by also, but other restaurants are closer. There used to be a very nice Thai restaurant near the station, but it's not showing up on the maps anymore, so I guess it's gone.


----------



## Cal (Feb 11, 2021)

W


Barb Stout said:


> I have also eaten at and enjoyed (pre-Covid19) the Artichoke Cafe, Range Cafe, and The Grove which are sort of close by also, but other restaurants are closer. There used to be a very nice Thai restaurant near the station, but it's not showing up on the maps anymore, so I guess it's gone.


We intend to order 20-40 minutes out via Door dash (or something like that) so it can be waiting for us when we arrive.


----------



## Willbridge (Feb 11, 2021)

Barb Stout said:


> Tucanos Brazilian Grill is close to the Amtrak station in Albuquerque. They are currently closed, but our county just went from red to yellow in terms of Covid19 (amazingly to me), so restaurants will now be able to have indoor eating up to I forget what capacity. I suppose you could order to go (not sure, never tried, trying to be a vegetarian and Tucanos is heavily meat-oriented). I thought I would mention that restaurant as it's close to the train station and somewhat unique. There are other restaurants close to the station that you could potentially also order a to-go thing from.
> 
> There is also some kind of grocery store near the station. I have never seen or used it, but others on here have mentioned it.


Tucanos made a good impression on four of us who were snowed in from Train 4 when it was routed via the Texas line. Amtrak tried to keep people from boarding for Raton line stations, but they missed the few and hoteled us in ABQ.

It was New Year's Eve and so we decided to celebrate. A waitress at Tucano's told us what their closing time would be. We came back and discovered that they were closing earlier due to the storm. When the manager realized what had happened he arranged for one waitress to stay for us and we had wonderful dinners. I think that one choice was vegetarian.


----------



## SarahZ (Feb 11, 2021)

Barb Stout said:


> Tucanos Brazilian Grill is close to the Amtrak station in Albuquerque. They are currently closed, but our county just went from red to yellow in terms of Covid19 (amazingly to me), so restaurants will now be able to have indoor eating up to I forget what capacity.



25% indoor and 75% outdoor 

I received an email about it today; I’m signed up for ABQ travel updates.


----------



## Cal (Feb 12, 2021)

Willbridge said:


> Tucanos made a good impression on four of us who were snowed in from Train 4 when it was routed via the Texas line. Amtrak tried to keep people from boarding for Raton line stations, but they missed the few and hoteled us in ABQ.


I'd love to know more about this re-route. I've never heard of the Chief being re-routed into Texas...


----------



## railiner (Feb 12, 2021)

Cal said:


> I'd love to know more about this re-route. I've never heard of the Chief being re-routed into Texas...


Here's one thread, for starters...if you search, you can find a lot more....




__





Southwest Chief News & Future Operations


"The Southwest Chief and [Colorado] Front Range Passenger Rail Commission has selected its first project director. "Officials announced this week that they have selected Randy Grauberger to fill the role. "Grauberger served as senior transportation planning manager at the engineering firm WSP...




www.amtraktrains.com


----------



## Cal (Feb 12, 2021)

railiner said:


> Here's one thread, for starters...if you search, you can find a lot more....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 12, 2021)

Cal said:


> I'd love to know more about this re-route. I've never heard of the Chief being re-routed into Texas...


It's happened a few times, and for awhile there was a plan that resulted in talks to reroute the Chief thru Tucumcari and Amarillo on the BNSF Main.


----------



## railiner (Feb 12, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> It's happened a few times, and for awhile there was a plan that resulted in talks to reroute the Chief thru Tucumcari and Amarillo on the UP Main.


UP Main? Does Warren Buffet know about that?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 12, 2021)

railiner said:


> UP Main? Does Warren Buffet know about that?


Opps, Wrong Road! (corrected)


----------

